# Hopper 3 Record Light



## fmcomputer (Oct 14, 2006)

Just had Hopper 3 installed - No record light - Bummer


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

With 16 tuners, you are unlikely to worry about any tuner watching availability. If you want to verify if a recording is in progress, press DVR and you'll see a red button on all the icons being recorded. It is what it is, and was discussed ad nauseum when the Hopper3 came out.


----------



## JS_racer (Aug 25, 2007)

Or options TV activity will show if things are recording also.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah, the light was helpful when you had 1 or 2 tuners... but when you have 16 tuners... either you're not going to have any conflicts OR you're really going to need to look at the TV Viewing screen to see what is going on as that light really wouldn't tell you much.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

AW...Dish shoudda put 16 little red LEDs along the front, Christmas in July!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

The record light tells one important thing (and its the thing that is needed) "is something recording yes or no". That is what is important, doesn't matter if you have one tuner or 1000 tuners.


----------



## bmetelsky (Mar 1, 2009)

n0qcu said:


> The record light tells one important thing (and its the thing that is needed) "is something recording yes or no". That is what is important, doesn't matter if you have one tuner or 1000 tuners.


You may need that, I don't. I'm sure that some would agree with you, and some would never miss it.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

FWIW, I never pay attention to the record LED on my HR44. If DIRECTV would disable the LED I would never notice. I know this is a DISH forums but I am just trying to add to the discussion at hand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've seen the red light on my 922 come on when it wasn't recording... and go off when it was still recording... so I learned to ignore it and check the status of the tuners.


----------



## buist (Nov 12, 2002)

One other thing. When watching programs, pressing the option button on the remote will show if any of the tuners are recording anything.. You have to press the button, but it is a pretty easy way to find out if something is being recorded.

Tim


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

buist said:


> One other thing. When watching programs, pressing the option button on the remote will show if any of the tuners are recording anything.. You have to press the button, but it is a pretty easy way to find out if something is being recorded.
> 
> Tim


Post #3 already gave this information.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> AW...Dish shoudda put 16 little red LEDs along the front, Christmas in July!


I agree completely.
To be honest, it is handy to be able to glance up at the Hopper and see that what you set to record is probably recording. You may not be holding your remote in hand at the time, but just a convenience that was there and then taken away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

But... seeing that red light doesn't actually confirm anything is recording... sometimes on these receivers that light is on when recordings aren't in progress... AND, even if something is recording, you still don't know if it is what you think is recording without looking at the tuner list.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> But... seeing that red light doesn't actually confirm anything is recording... sometimes on these receivers that light is on when recordings aren't in progress... AND, even if something is recording, you still don't know if it is what you think is recording without looking at the tuner list.


I'd be willing to wager that the odds are probably 100 to 1 that if the red light comes on at the time you scheduled to record something that it actually is recording that something.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

That red light is on all the time the H3 is active. It has nothing at all to do with whether a recording is in progress. This was noted when the very first H3s shipped.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

What's the point? It's gone and not coming back.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

lparsons21 said:


> That red light is on all the time the H3 is active. It has nothing at all to do with whether a recording is in progress. This was noted when the very first H3s shipped.


My H3 doesn't have a red light.
It has a Green one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Grandude said:


> I'd be willing to wager that the odds are probably 100 to 1 that if the red light comes on at the time you scheduled to record something that it actually is recording that something.


You'd lose that bet with my 622, 722, and 922 receivers I've had over the years... That red light often was on when nothing was being recorded and was off sometimes when something was being recorded. And with a Hopper 3... since there are 16 SAT tuners... You might have 10 things scheduled, and the one most important one might not be recording... and you won't know that unless you check the details... so the red light really doesn't provide meaningful information for the Hopper 3 even if it is only on when recording is in progress.

And, as noted... it's gone... and no way to add a light onto a box now!


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

patmurphey said:


> What's the point? It's gone and not coming back.


The point is to convince DISH to add it back when they make the H4.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Then I'll add my 2 cents. No more stinking red light!


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

I don't understand why people care if its added?
If its a request, why go against it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> The point is to convince DISH to add it back when they make the H4.


The H4 could be a headless server in the basement or utility room. A fat lot of good a red light will do there (although an "in use" light to show that the machine is either streaming or recording would not be a bad idea on any device).



Troch2002 said:


> I don't understand why people care if its added?
> If its a request, why go against it?


That logic would lead to a lot of "junk" added to our receivers.

I would expect a red light to be a sign of an "error".


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmmm... 16 tuners 1 red light, what am I missing. My TiVo Roamio with 4 tuners has 4 red lights - WE NEED 16 RED LIGHTS!

How do I make my H3 use tuner #1 first, then tuner #2 and so on, we need some order here.


----------



## Troch2002 (May 8, 2016)

James Long said:


> That logic would lead to a lot of "junk" added to our receivers.
> 
> .


Thats not for members of DBS Talk to decide .
I think the apps portion is Junk buggy and mostly worthless.

And in the decade of Dish HD DVRs having a red record light, only now do you think of it as an Error Indicator?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It has crossed my mind.

"If someone wants it, add it" is not a good design philosophy. For example, say that I wanted a clock. I miss having a clock on a VCR below my TV. If that were a serious suggestion I am sure the people of DBSTalk would tell me to put a clock on the wall next to my display. Or program my display to show the time. Or press SELECT to show the banner with the time. Or buy a small clock and put it on top of my Hopper. But under "if someone wants it, add it" DISH would put a clock on the device.

And as soon as the new device is installed someone would suggest that DISH remove the clock ... or make it easy to disable through software. And when that was suggested the people of DBSTalk would suggest putting electrical tape over the display. Or a piece of card over the display. Or suggest that the person wanting the clock removed should change to an older receiver or DIRECTV where the receivers don't have clocks.

None of us here are decision makers as far as if a receiver has a clock or a record light or any software feature. But that does not mean that we cannot, as peers, discuss the merits of such features - as long as the conversation remains polite.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Solved: Gotta Radio Shack digital clock right next to my Hopper 2.


----------

